# Moscow Classic Sturmovik 3603



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one arrived a few days ago but I really hadn't the chance to take a few pics and show it to you. The first set was far from great and I find this watch especially hard to photograph, maybe because of the mix of black mate and shiny bits. Anyway, here it is...

It's 43mm excluding lugs and crown, Molnija wind-up 3603 movement and screw-down onion crown that rates it to 5ATM WR.

Pics... front:



















Back:










And the not so great lume...










The hands have far more lume material what makes it a bit uneven if the charging period is not long.

All in all, very happy with it!

PS: The BBC on the dial means "Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾-Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÑƒÑˆÐ½Ñ‹Ðµ cÐ¸Ð»Ñ‹ Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸" or "Voyenno-vozdushnye sily Rossii", which means Russian Air Force.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

A beautiful watch.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a complete sucker for display backs, this one is so nice :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> I'm a complete sucker for display backs, this one is so nice :thumbup:


The pictures are absolute crap because it's actually a lot nicer than it seems, with deep-blue screws and all.

...must try to take a few shots with decent light...


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a complete sucker for display backs, this one is so nice :thumbup:
> ...


I'll look forward to seeing those


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Must admit I still haven't quite decided between your Moscow Classics as to my favourite

I think it is between this one and the cream face with blue detail, but I really can't quite decide between the 2.

I guess when funds allow, I'll just have to buy both for myself :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are very different watches, I wouldn't know which one to pick if I had to pick just one too. What I can tell you is that they are both great watches, really well put together.

There's another difference too, this one has a 3603 which is the same movement has the cream dialed (3602) but with shock proof.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> I'll look forward to seeing those


Ok, here you go...



















80% of the photos I took came out out of focus, the camera focus on the crystal and not on the dial and I can't tell from the little display on the camera. Also the sun is very low this days so I have to use lower speeds and pick up all kinds of reflections. This one is probably the hardest watch to take a picture of of all the watches I've tried.


----------

